# Whats your average BPM on your average ride out?



## stevenb (26 Apr 2008)

Im averaging 155bpm...peaking at 180+ bpm on hill climbs (my strongest discipline).
My my can't get above 170 bpm despite all his efforts. I know we're all different and he does have a funny heart with irregular heart beats at times.

Real benefits of cycling are at 150+ bpm I've read.

I've been out of touch lately do to work commitments but have covered 105 miles so far this week....I had gained weight so having been shedding it too.....whilst trying to get my stamina back again.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2008)

stevenb said:


> Im averaging 155bpm...peaking at 180+ bpm on hill climbs (my strongest discipline).
> ...
> Real benefits of cycling are at 150+ bpm I've read.


Years back, I wore a Polar HRM for a 5 hour hilly Yorkshire ride. I was quite surprised when I reviewed the data later. Like you, I was at about 155 bpm average with most hills at about 180 bpm and peaks of 195 bpm on a couple of nasty 25% climbs.

From what I've read since then, I think that the bulk of the ride was done in what someone once called _no man's land_. That is - it was hard enough to get me really tired but not hard enough to have the best training effect. 

Perhaps it's better to go a bit easier between the climbs and have more strength left for the hard bits?


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2008)

Steve, there was a thread about HRM quite recently which probably answers most of your questions in more detail.

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=11136

You can't really compare HR between people as we are all different. Training above 150 would only work if your HR happens to fall into that zone for the kind of training you need to do. You can't make such a statement without knowing what your Max HR is and what your resting rate is, you can then work out your zones. Your HR within those zones will be different to mine even though we are both training in the same zone, you can't compare two peoples HR over the same ride, it just doesn't work like that.


----------



## stevenb (26 Apr 2008)

Crackle said:


> Steve, there was a thread about HRM quite recently which probably answers most of your questions in more detail.
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=11136
> 
> You can't really compare HR between people as we are all different. Training above 150 would only work if your HR happens to fall into that zone for the kind of training you need to do. You can't make such a statement without knowing what your Max HR is and what your resting rate is, you can then work out your zones. Your HR within those zones will be different to mine even though we are both training in the same zone, you can't compare two peoples HR over the same ride, it just doesn't work like that.



I know mate...I wasn't trying to compare at all....I was just curioyus to see what other peopls rates are such as answered by Colin. ie what are your averages and max rates.....thats all I was wanting to know.


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2008)

Oh right, got the wrong end of the thread again 

I average around 155-160 which equates to my upper aerobic zone or medium effort but of course I'm quite often out that zone on the hills which can see my max at about 181 or on short steep (20% and up) out of the saddle efforts up to 187 (my actual max is 191ish).

Currently trying to ride at a lower slower fat burning level to try and extend my distance but on hilly terrain I need to be a bit fitter, otherwise there's no chance of holding back my HR on the hills.


----------



## Smeggers (27 Apr 2008)

153bpm Ave on my last 1 hour ride. Max is 177bpm age is 37.


----------



## stevenb (27 Apr 2008)

So we're not too dissimilar between us so far. We're each averaging around the 155bpm area. 

I wonder what the average Pro riders stats would be???


----------



## yello (27 Apr 2008)

136 average with a 178 max. By all of the calculations on that web page, I am maxing out and then some... but I reckon I have more in the tank.


----------



## stevenb (27 Apr 2008)

This morning I did 15.8 miles.
I averaged 19.1mph.
Averaged 160bpm with max at 196bpm when going flat out down a hill....I know I had more in the tank too....but did not push it further as I'd just set out when I set that rate.


----------



## HLaB (30 Apr 2008)

I've just got a HRM my self (an Edge) according to it on the 33 miler I did I averaged 166 and maxed at 197. It was 16.8mph but I cheated, I stopped into my parents for a cuppa half way.


----------

